# Non Feeding Boas



## bosshogg

will keep a blog on there progress

Boa 1 smallest of the two weighing 33g

boa 2 has fed before a few times and weighs 50g

6.12.07 boa one (b1) has just eaten one small mouse pinky.

Boa two is still digesting his last meal will try him in a couple of days.


----------



## t-bo

eek, 33g? good luck with them, glad to hear b1 has eaten something.


----------



## bosshogg

yup tiny (he/she) is now nicknamed tiny two! he's not much bigger than some of my corn hatchlings!!


----------

